# trying a slide show



## bontonmarv (Mar 27, 2010)

Well i trying this for fun.


----------



## bontonmarv (Mar 27, 2010)

Well guess it doesn't work?


----------



## sandchip (Mar 28, 2010)

Keep trying, I'd like to see it.


----------

